# A little paint on my 238



## pearsol (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

You mean on the lettering? Contrast looks good.


----------



## pearsol (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks. It gives the pistol a small modified look.


----------

